# Shoreline EMS - CA



## IRIDEZX6R (Aug 17, 2011)

Anyone work for shoreline ems out in socal? I have an interview with them on Monday and was curious if anyone had any feedback? Are they a good company to work for? I hear they have a 911 contract, any input?

-Rad


----------



## EMT_HN (Aug 18, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> Anyone work for shoreline ems out in socal? I have an interview with them on Monday and was curious if anyone had any feedback? Are they a good company to work for? I hear they have a 911 contract, any input?
> 
> -Rad



Let me know how it goes bro.  I haven't heard any responses to my inquiries about Shoreline.  The company was mentioned a couple of times on some threads here but nothing in depth.  Good luck.


----------



## ETOH (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh Shoreline...  Worked at Shoreline for 6months before I went to Paramedic school.  A lot of great people!  They have one 911 contract in Westminster(OCFA).  You will probably be doing BLS/CCT IFT's for a while.  You may get a chance to run some 911 but not a lot.


----------



## EMT_HN (Aug 20, 2011)

ETOH said:


> Oh Shoreline...  Worked at Shoreline for 6months before I went to Paramedic school.  A lot of great people!  They have one 911 contract in Westminster(OCFA).  You will probably be doing BLS/CCT IFT's for a while.  You may get a chance to run some 911 but not a lot.



Thanks for the info ETOH.  I submitted my application in with them today.  Hopefully I get the call.  What were the shift hours and schedule like when you worked there?


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks ETOH, Im going in for an interview monday. I have like 3 family members that just got hired there, it'd be cool to join them.


----------



## ETOH (Aug 20, 2011)

Right away they gave me an option of a day car (8hrs) or 24 hour bls car.  I took the 24 hour car.  It was very easy to pick up 24 hour shifts or 8 hour shifts.  I worked the BLS 24 for a month or two then did CCT 24 for 2 months the ended with the Back up Fire rig for my last 2 months.  I'm not going to lie they run you pretty hard at night on the 24 hour transport rigs but that's pretty much the only way to get onto the fire car.


----------



## EMT_HN (Aug 20, 2011)

ETOH said:


> Right away they gave me an option of a day car (8hrs) or 24 hour bls car.  I took the 24 hour car.  It was very easy to pick up 24 hour shifts or 8 hour shifts.  I worked the BLS 24 for a month or two then did CCT 24 for 2 months the ended with the Back up Fire rig for my last 2 months.  I'm not going to lie they run you pretty hard at night on the 24 hour transport rigs but that's pretty much the only way to get onto the fire car.



How was their pay and their benefits?


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Aug 20, 2011)

That's exactly what I'm looking for, I thrive working those kinds of hours. *my previous work history shows that* haha. But that'd be awesome to get on with the fire car, either way. I'm just looking to 1. get my hours for medic school and 2. get in somewhere where I can work my a** off if the hours are available. From what I hear from everyone shoreline is a good company. Any tips for the interview process?


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Aug 20, 2011)

EMT_HN said:


> How was their pay and their benefits?



Their pay is posted on the website. Or it was the other day, 8/hr and 10/hr after training.


----------



## JD9940 (Aug 22, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> Their pay is posted on the website. Or it was the other day, 8/hr and 10/hr after training.



do they pay full 24's?


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Aug 22, 2011)

Yea, its paid for the whole shift; the contract I signed also mentioned paid "8 hours of uninterupted sleep" not sure if that's actually how it works out, but that's what the sheet said. It's not time and a half after 8 hours tho, the company pays by a 40 work week. So anything after 40 hours is time and a half.


----------



## ETOH (Aug 23, 2011)

Who did your interview?


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Aug 24, 2011)

Stephanie


----------



## Always BSI (May 30, 2012)

Any new information on them? Do they do a skills written etc?

Thanks.


----------



## CrackerBDingus (May 31, 2012)

No skills test. Written is a joke. You'll lose brain cells working for them.


----------



## Always BSI (May 31, 2012)

CrackerBDingus said:


> No skills test. Written is a joke. You'll lose brain cells working for them.



At this point in time I will take any EMT job, honestly. 

:unsure:


----------



## CrackerBDingus (May 31, 2012)

Go for it as a stepping stone, but keep sharp on your skills and knowledgde. I made the mistake of falling into the rut there and lost almost everything I knew skillwise. 

Further info: you start at $8.00/hr and after 6 months it is bumped up to 10.


----------



## TRSpeed (May 31, 2012)

Ift is the same at any company. Only difference is how the operation is ran,pay,equipment. That being said keep the job you accepted and by the time (assuming you get the job at CARE) you can just ask your ift company if it is OK to work at another company.

They'll either say yes or no. Ift is great to learn basic ambulance and pt care operations. Although you will do that at CARE also.


----------



## Always BSI (May 31, 2012)

CrackerBDingus said:


> Go for it as a stepping stone, but keep sharp on your skills and knowledgde. I made the mistake of falling into the rut there and lost almost everything I knew skillwise.
> 
> Further info: you start at $8.00/hr and after 6 months it is bumped up to 10.



Ive been reading my EMT book a lot. Reading things on here and practicing my trauma and medicals at home. Along with some videos on youtube. Anything to keep all the information fresh and ready to go.

Thanks for the input. How long did you work there btw?


----------



## CrackerBDingus (May 31, 2012)

Almost 5 months. Not a huge amount of time, but if you switch companies you'll notice a huge difference in everything. You'll more or less be learning how to be an EMT again.


----------



## Always BSI (Jun 1, 2012)

CrackerBDingus said:


> Almost 5 months. Not a huge amount of time, but if you switch companies you'll notice a huge difference in everything. You'll more or less be learning how to be an EMT again.



Overall how was it?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 1, 2012)

Renal rodeo

Dialysis derby


----------



## Chris07 (Jun 1, 2012)

Someone mentioned the term "Renal Round-Up" around here...I've been using that one. I'll definately add these to my list of phrases. A bit off topic, but these are good terms to describe the life-blood of most private SoCal IFT companies.


----------



## CrackerBDingus (Jun 1, 2012)

During my time there it was decent to bad. I started with the OC cars and got run quite a bit. Some dialysis but mostly hospital to hospital transfers. Eventually I ended up on LA day cars where we rarely got a call the entire 8 hour period of posting. Idk why they even were in LA with such low volume. 

The emt's you work with are awesome people, I only disliked maybe 4 of them total. Management is horrible. Dispatch is untrained and pretty awful. We all complain, but these girls (only women dispatch, 1 guy) are terrible. 

I don't know what condition the company is currently in however.


----------



## Deuce (Jul 14, 2012)

I worked for them for a while back jn 2011.  Its mindless ift stuff. Mainly dialysis and ift. The dispatchers screw you around constantly. More than any other company I have heard of. And the owner, Gio, is a real jerk. He reminds you regularly that you are disposable. They hire way too many EMT's at once than fire them for stupid stuff as they see fit. I saw a girl almost.get fired for not wearing a belt. All of that for $8/hr. Pm me if you have any questions.


----------



## djarmpit (Nov 8, 2012)

I had failed the written test today. Do you guys know if it's an automatic disqualification? I failed the test, but she had still asked me to turn in my H-6 to her (mine was out of date so I needed to submit another one) and call her to see if I was going to get hired.


----------

